# got wood...........



## chefrob (Feb 4, 2010)

free wood that is.........
i went to my g/f's granny's place and asked the landlord if he would mind if i trimmed his large pecan trees. he was just thrilled that i asked
since he is elderly and has a bad heart. i told him i would just get the stuff off the roof and clean out what needed to be done and that i would clean up any mess that i made.....the next day i took the old feller some pulled pork that i made with pecan.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2010)

You are a good man Charlie Brown. I wish you were in my hood so you could trim my trees, I am old too and I relly like PP


----------



## ronp (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool, good deal.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice haul of pecan!  Wish we had some of that around here but I'm happy with what we have and getting my pecan through the mail I guess.

Pecan and hickory together...love the combination!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 4, 2010)

lol! is this mrs. scarbelly?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 4, 2010)

What a score for such a good deed, and you made somebody happy with Q too.


----------



## kulok (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a big pecan tree in my own yard ,and ive cut all i can reach so if i go any higher it would hurt the look of the tree. the sad part is when i bought the house i cut down two smaller pecan and just hauled them off ,that was before i cooked anything outside........but i like your motives ,charity and good wood. score one for the home team.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 4, 2010)

Talk about a win-win proposition!

Good for you Rob.

I like the way you have it organized -- nice idea.

I need to look for some folks with fruit tress around here!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice haul for sure.  You gotta love when you can do something good for someone, but it's even better when you can help someone and it also works to your benefit.

Why wait? It's still winter and I've already found such a place.....a fruit farm right up the road from my house!


----------



## phil brown (Feb 5, 2010)

It looks like you need to make some chipotles!  They say a good deed is its own reward, but there are definitely some fringe benefits. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My grandparents have a pecan tree that is probably 100+ years old.  I hope it never has to be cut down, but if it does I'll be ready...


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

I also have to say that your a good man there Chef. And you got some good wood for your efforts too.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 5, 2010)

thx mark.....i do believe in carma. it looks like another lady on the next block has some limbs come down so all i gotta do is go over and pick them up for her.......sounds like the word is spreading!


----------



## dealsbyjason (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, nice looking smoking wood. I also have a lot of pecan wood that me and my friends use for smoking meats with. I cut it up with my chain saw, split a lot of it with my log splitter, and chop a lot of it into chunks with a axe. My friends and I are planning on getting together this weekend and smoking a lot of chicken, drinking a few beers, shooting a little pool, and throwing a few games of horseshoes. Hopefully the weather will be nice this coming weekend.

take care, Jason


----------



## chefrob (Feb 23, 2010)

sounds like a good time jason!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice work. You got a big load of wood and you helped the guy out. Sounds like a win win to me.


----------

